# Minnesota sheep hunter. I wish I had his lucky charm



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I herd a rummor of a lucky hunter in minnesota. He drew three sheep tags in the lower forty eight which is crazy. He drew tags in montana for big horn, colorado for big horn and desert sheep somewhere. I also herd that the outfitters were all offering him free hunts because some magazine is writing a story about him. I hope this was a true story becuase if it is we could only be so lucky. Let me know if anyone has more information


----------

